# Huntington Creek and the Fire



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

My brothers and I have been planning a trip to Huntington Creek for the first time here in a couple of weeks but I just connected some dots and found out that one of the fires burning in Utah may be directly effecting Huntington Canyon through which I understand the creek flows.

Is there anyone on this board who lives in the area and who can confirm whether or not Huntington Creek is being directly affected by the fire and if there is any buzz about whether it will really mess up fishing in the creek even if the fire is long gone by July 15th? 

I appreciate your help. I'd hate to drive all that way from the North Ogden area only to find that the fishing is all messed up there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is a couple of links to help you out.
http://www.utahfireinfo.gov/
http://www.nifc.gov/fireInfo/fireInfo_main.html
As of this morning it looks like the road was open.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hard to say, it isn't in Huntington Canyon yet....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, I hate seeing that Seely fire on the map. Bad, bad news. The Left Fork will be affected soon enough.

That whole mountain is a tinder box of bark beetle victims. I hope they can stomp it out quickly. Sounds like they've got some manpower and a helicopter to do what they can.

I'd hate to see it crawl up to the upper drainage lakes, that's for sure.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Hard to say, it isn't in Huntington Canyon yet....


Yes it is. I drove by just as the fire just as it really got going. It started near the Forks of the Huntington Campground and quickly crossed Highway 31, which is now closed, so good luck getting in to fish. Its burning up the Left Fork and now over the top of Gentry Mountain. For updates go to:

http://www.utahfireinfo.gov/

Loah, the nearest lake threatened is Miller's Flat, but as the Wood Hollow Fire taught these thing can really grow, so it may reach Cleveland and Electric, but it still a good ways away.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I just word that Highway 31 is now open from Crandall Canyon down to Huntington, so if you want to fish below that you, just be prepared to bug out.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I'd be surprised if the area isn't re-opened by the time that you're planning on being down this way. As far as fishing this year we'll just have to wait and see how far the fire gets...


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Hopefully, the fire will contained by July 15th, but the central part of the canyon is seriously getting torched, but there's no telling where the fire will head in the future. I don't know it really effects fishing. Most fly-fishers prefer the top end of the Right Fork, just below Electric Lake, which so far hasn't been hit.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The latest fire map https://www.facebook.com/carboncounty.utah


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Just heard the fire has reached Electric Lake Dam. The fire has damaged Highway 31 so badly that the firefighters weren't using it yesterday.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*This REALLY BITES!*

Ah well, hopefully the firefighters keep safe and hopefully it'll be out soon. Me thinks we'll be headed up to the Uintas for a backpack trip this year instead. Not a bad consolation trip huh.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Another venue may be wise, it is a small fraction of the area even though 33k acres is a lot, but people will likely be much more dense in there now.


----------

